# Smoked Wild Turkey Breast



## el cid bbq (Mar 20, 2011)

For my second smoking attempt ever, I decided to pull one of my wild turkey breasts out of the freezer. I marinated it in olive oil and a southwest style rub. Wish I had taken it off a little sooner (thermometer probe crapped out) but otherwise it came out great. I may try to brine the next one to compare tastes. Smoked some ribs at the same time, which I'll post on the ribs thread.

.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good!

Brining the next one will give you the moisture you want.

What temp and smoker you using??

  Craig


----------



## el cid bbq (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm using the Lowes Master Forge Propane smoker. I was able to pretty consistantly keep the temp at 225 (I was doing some ribs at the same time).

I'm trying to figure out how to put the smoker info in my signature line.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Brining always makes for a juicier turkey. I responded to your other post about the signature. I think you may have to be a premier member to edit your signature. Not sure though.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Brining always makes for a juicier turkey. I responded to your other post about the signature. I think you may have to be a premier member to edit your signature. Not sure though.


The brine will definitely help, especially wild, or heritage birds, because they're so lean.

Overall, that's a great looking bird you've cooked up there, and I like the bacon maneuver, and I'm sure Julia Childs would agree!

As to the sig - the option becomes available after a certain number of posts. I think like 15 or 20. It seems admin wants new folks to establish themselves in the community some before they can get their "bling" on.


----------



## el cid bbq (Mar 26, 2011)

I is a moose said:


> The brine will definitely help, especially wild, or heritage birds, because they're so lean.
> 
> Overall, that's a great looking bird you've cooked up there, and I like the bacon maneuver, and I'm sure Julia Childs would agree!
> 
> As to the sig - the option becomes available after a certain number of posts. I think like 15 or 20. It seems admin wants new folks to establish themselves in the community some before they can get their "bling" on.


Thanks - definitely gonna brine the next one. 

P.S. Jealous of the FJ40. I'm currently saving towards a TRD Tacoma.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks great...


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 27, 2011)

El Cid BBQ said:


> Thanks - definitely gonna brine the next one.
> 
> P.S. Jealous of the FJ40. I'm currently saving towards a TRD Tacoma.


I loves me a good Taco!

What year/engine specs are you looking at?

I'm torn between someday upgrading my first-gen to a 5VZ-FE or the 2Tr-FE(aka unobtanium)

As to my 40, she's a ways away from solid, but I'm hoping to build her a late 2F block with a 3FE head and 5-speed... someday. Right now I'm knee-deep in English Major, and won't expect profit for a looooong while.


----------



## el cid bbq (Mar 28, 2011)

Moose - sent you a pm.


----------

